# I Gotta Pee!



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city? 

Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.

The problem is that you don't want to spend the time driving out of the city or pay $5 for parking just to take a 3 minute restroom break. 

The life of an Uber driver...


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

in a lot of downtown areas I've been in, there may only be a few gas stations, and those few stations often don't want people using their bathrooms because of homeless people taking baths in their sinks, people doing drugs, etc. 
You might try to make some friends at a hotel there. Most hotels have bathrooms for guests on the first level... just pull up and ask if you can park for a quick minute to run in... then if anyone asks, say you just dropped off a passenger and would like to use the restroom... most can be understanding and appreciative for you bringing rides there. Maybe tip the valet a buck or two if it's worth it to you...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I always keep an eye out for construction sites when I'm driving through a neighborhood. By law, they have to have a portopotty when doing major construction/renovations.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
2) Step out of your car;
3) Open rear car door; 
4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
5) Empty cup somewhere;
6) Resume driving.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

There are numerous handy options; any fast food restaurant, the local library, the alley behind a strip mall.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a wide mouthed plastic bottle in my car for just such situations.


----------



## Uber OG (Dec 24, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


 You pee in cups, in back of buildings? "The life of an uber driver"...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

mattadams said:


> You might try to make some friends at a hotel there. Most hotels have bathrooms for guests on the first level... just pull up and ask if you can park for a quick minute to run in... then if anyone asks, say you just dropped off a passenger and would like to use the restroom


Excellent idea. I will give it a try.


steveK2016 said:


> I always keep an eye out for construction sites when I'm driving through a neighborhood. By law, they have to have a portopotty when doing major construction/renovations.


I can see this working as long I can find a place to park for a few. A lot of those guys van pool or call us to their sites. Lol


Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


This could work because I keep a bottle of hand sanitizer in my car but would have to be a last resort. I could see the media all over that.

"Uber driver caught peeing in public"


PTUber said:


> I have a wide mouthed plastic bottle in my car for just such situations


That's just funny.


Terri Lee said:


> There are numerous handy options; any fast food restaurant, the local library, the alley behind a strip mall.


These places would be very challenging in the city. There's no parking at fast food restaurants, the library isn't in Waikiki and gas stations don't have public restrooms.

They alley? Even the alley has eyes.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


Go to Denny's or IHOP (parking is upper level) at the end of Waiks. Or go to Lewers St like everyone else. Parking is non-existent in Waiks, unless you want to pay an extortion fee.

Out here in Cali, I go to Denny's or Norms (if it's after hours), walk in and if a hostess greets me, I tell them I'm meeting someone and want to check if they already arrived. Walk straight to the restroom, and as I walk out and see the same hostess approach, I tell them they're not here yet and I'll wait outside. *vroom*


----------



## pgfoster133 (Nov 9, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


Hotels are the best kept secret to go to the bathroom. My real job is an account exec requires seeing customers within a 75 mile radius each day. I always pull up to one park and walk in like I am a guest. I used to manage hotels and nobody thought twice about someone coming in and using the public restroom on the first floor.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


I was with you...up to the cup idea.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


Keep a bottle in your car. Then pee in it. Then open your door and pour it out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I have a wide mouthed plastic bottle in my car for just such situations.


I do too. I use it all the time!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Wide mouth mason jar, if you don't need the wide mouth try a 32oz Gatorade bottle.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I keep a 5 gallon bucket in the trunk just in case i have to #2....


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I keep a 5 gallon bucket in the trunk just in case i have to #2....


Oh my!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Being I only work nights I've drained my lizard outside on every shift I've worked. No big deal, and it isn't illegal in my state unless someone actually sees my lizard or if there's an expectation someone will come in contact with the urine, which would be considered assault. So I just stop next to a storm drain on an isolated road and urinate down there. Did it a couple of times on the way to a ping.

Now doing the other thing, that's something I'd dread having to do like that but if I thought I was going to have a colon blow I wouldn't be driving.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Where there's a bush, there's a toilet...


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I just hang it out the window when driving.
(Air dry!)


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I live in a tourist district, so really can't relate. There is a 7-11 or wawa on every other corner here. However, for more pressing issues...ie ones that cant be fixed standing up...I have a strategically placed hotel in mind. I am a huge germiphobe/clean freak, so I need to be in an immaculate restroom. So I have specific hotels that I just walk into like I own the place.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

pgfoster133 said:


> Hotels are the best kept secret to go to the bathroom. My real job is an account exec requires seeing customers within a 75 mile radius each day. I always pull up to one park and walk in like I am a guest. I used to manage hotels and nobody thought twice about someone coming in and using the public restroom on the first floor.


In each area that I drive in, I have one specific hotel that I know is super clean and accessible. As mentioned above, I just walk in like i own the place. I've never gotten a second look.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Uber OG said:


> You pee in cups, in back of buildings? "The life of an uber driver"...


And when the pax asks if you have anything for them to drink?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> And when the pax asks if you have anything for them to drink?


Give them the recently filled Gatorade bottle.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> 5) Empty cup somewhere;
> 6) Resume driving.


Karen, only "developing world" women pee in a cup on the ground in an alley. TSK TSK.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Keep a bottle in your car. Then pee in it. Then open your door and pour it out.


....little more difficult for a female there.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I keep a 5 gallon bucket in the trunk just in case i have to #2....


Ah...Mainers! Unique breed.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey you could suffer from ESRD...(end stage renal disease)...one reason I'm no longer a Marine......but still my kidneys don't work so me no have no pee........I know no reason to smile but still no pee no reason to stop 'cept for coffee....


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I've done them all! Middle of the street with no traffic, Portopotty, bushes, alleys, behind buildings, gas station, taking a dump is the more complicated one, it's hard to find a clean bathroom for that...


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I keep a 5 gallon bucket in the trunk just in case i have to #2....


I keep a shot glass in the glove box just in case I have to #3


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hospitals, hotels & fancy uprise condos. Free coffee too.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


this works for males only. just keep a starbucks grande coffee cup or a fast food medium size cup in ur cupholder. drive to secluded area with plants, grass, or dirt soil. do ur thing in the cup. then take cup and feed the plants. very eco-friendly process.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DocT said:


> Go to Denny's or IHOP (parking is upper level) at the end of Waiks. Or go to Lewers St like everyone else. Parking is non-existent in Waiks, unless you want to pay an extortion fee.
> 
> Out here in Cali, I go to Denny's or Norms (if it's after hours), walk in and if a hostess greets me, I tell them I'm meeting someone and want to check if they already arrived. Walk straight to the restroom, and as I walk out and see the same hostess approach, I tell them they're not here yet and I'll wait outside. *vroom*


I just ask if I can use the restroom. I always get a yes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

99% of the time I'm using 711/wawa bathrooms.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I suppose I need to ask the obvious:

Do we REALLY need that jumbo coffee in the morning?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Being a female this is my number one complaint. I once peed behind a dumpster (surprisingly next to a homeless person) because the 3rd store I went in said no public restrooms and I was going to literally pee my pants.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Male










Female.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I need to point out... the female one looks wide enough to puke in as well.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I suppose I need to ask the obvious:
> 
> Do we REALLY need that jumbo coffee in the morning?


YES, but then all too soon after that, DEFINITELY NO!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I do the "door screen" method. I unzip in the car. Then pretend to be looking for some thing and open the front and rear door. Standing between them and bent over, I let fly. You can do this in busy parking lots.

No kidding! a cop told me this. But if you get caught relieving your self in public or most especially a park. It can be prosecuted as a sex crime. Aside from the embarrassment, ya can end up on a list and having to say hello to your neighbors.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...-8#q=peed in public and is now a sex offender


----------



## Elder66 (Sep 12, 2016)

I just pretend im on my phone. Whip it out discretly and empty the tank. 

Then for some odd reason I end up drinking water again. Lol.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


Yes, I have done that with the doors too. It works out best at night. Or find a dark side road. I guess a lady has a more difficult time of it than a guy.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

...And the checking the engine with the hood up, method.This a good method if a puddle or stream needs explanation.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

McDonalds is your friend ...


----------



## vspr01 (Aug 29, 2016)

Buy large coffe from tims. Drink it. When the diuretic effects kicks in... Relieve ur self in the same exact cup. 

Return back to tims and say cofee is not the same and probably tastes like piss and politly request new cup.

Tip: ask for double cup.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I purchased that catheter


----------



## Uberverse1 (Nov 17, 2016)

starbucks.....the only thing they get from me is a Trump Shower....lol


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I always keep an eye out for construction sites when I'm driving through a neighborhood. By law, they have to have a portopotty when doing major construction/renovations.


They're nearly all padlocked in SF. You need a small set of metal snips so you can 'undo' one side of the bracket.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


Is this part of your Uber social media remit, counter any post that raises an inconvenient reality that Uber should be dealing with themselves and not just dumping the problem on the City.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ask the pax if you can use their bathroom.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Coffee is your enemy and Gatorade is your best friend.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

And if you need to take a quick nap, (winter) find the hotel sauna (usually empty, for some reason) they have a bench you can stretch out on for a while. (summer) the pool area can be quiet at times, and the chaise lounges are quite comfortable. If they hassle you about being a guest, just say your spouse has the key and you don't recall the room number, then make a casual, unhurried exit.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Truckers carry a gallon jug, then toss them. The DOT mower guys then hit them & get a rotten pee golden shower. LOL!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I learned where the places are that have "out of order restrooms." So I just hold it until I get to where they work. There is no peeing in the alley here, with my luck that will be the only time there's a Cop turning down the alley.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Andretti said:


> McDonalds is your friend ...


Yes. Any place like that. Lil Mom & Pop places give ya the stink eye if ya don't buy something. (I see their point)
But Micky D's and that lot, the employees Don't care.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I pee behind dumpsters hoping a rat doesn't pop up at me. I also pee on trees at night like a dog .


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> I pee behind dumpsters hoping a rat doesn't pop up at me. I also pee on trees at night like a dog .


Lol .just dont raise one leg.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

You remind me of that song by Roger Miller, trailers for sale or rent.....


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

I drink a shit load of liquid as I drive so this has happened quite frequently. Last night I got a ping and had to make a stop or I wasn't going to make it. Stopped at a hotel, I do this frequently, and did my business. Nicer hotels are were I like to take a squat. 

I work the late night quite frequently so I have been creative with my spots. Usually no ones around so I've done it all depending how bad I have to do my business. In my home town there is a port-o-John in a spot I frequent for pings. Nice to have that available.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


I pee in a WAWA 32 oz cup


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I pee in a WAWA 32 oz cup


So that's why some of your ubers smell like R. Kelly"s bedroom


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

_*



UberMacTN said:



In my home town there is a port-o-John in a spot I frequent for pings. Nice to have that available.

Click to expand...

They stowed all the Porto-Potties for winter up my way!

Sing with me! ("I gotta be me", but with I gotta go pee!)

Whether I'm right or whether I'm wrong 
Whether I find a place in this world or never belong 
I gotta go PEE, I've gotta PEE
What else can I be but what I am
I want to live, not merely survive 
And I won't give up this dream 
Of life that keeps me alive 
I gotta PEE, I gotta go PEE





*_


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

t5contra said:


> So that's why some of your ubers smell like R. Kelly"s bedroom


LoL, Contra


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

hehe. You said "logoff"


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

When you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in the States. After 9/11, US gov went completely off the rails.


I agree, Yam. A whole lotta "knee jerk Legislation" fer sure.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

"City"

"City"?!

I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


I need a 2 liter pop bottle, trouble is the bottle neck is a little narrow.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

RussellP said:


> I keep a 5 gallon bucket in the trunk just in case i have to #2....


Wonder what your rating is?


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I was with you...up to the cup idea.


I think she uses a tea cup...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

BTW .. I forgot to mention ... Remember to take the lid off the cup


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

On the issue of hotels.. it is a good idea to scope out the place while doing uber delivery or some other kind of delivery service like doordash, postmates, etc. As long as you walk in like you know where your going, no one is going to ask you anything. Now if you walk around looking all dazed and confused, they may ask what your doing and that may lead to them kicking you out.

Hotel clerks are not anyone special. You can be a hotel clerk in high school. Most will just let you use it. You don't need to do anything special. 

The thing you should be worried about is parking. Towing is a very real problem. Most of the hotels I have stayed at ask for my license plate number. Sure you may only take 5 minutes, but that tow truck could be passing by. I would look for tow signs. Hotels that don't have tow signs are the ones you can sneak into. Your 5 star hotels maybe a little more picky though, especially since you will have to ask the valet.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If I have to pee, I go anywhere that no one is going to see me.

There are 3 places I avoid peeing, residential, schools, and parks.

I think most cops would turn a blind eye if they saw a Uber driver peeing behind his car at 2am in a alleyway or behind a shopping center (my favorite spot, but be careful, most places have camera's now). Dumpsters are a great place. (especially when they have a fence around them) 

Residential areas, and especially schools and parks open you up to being labeled as a sex offender if the cop is having a bad day. Totally not worth the chance. 

The above is for during the night. If it is light outside, I will go to a store.

I once saw a driver drop off a rider , go a quarter of a block down and pee in front of apartment windows of the same complex. I would strongly not advise this. You should not pee in front of someone's residence.

When it comes to pooping. I go home.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


But Waikiki is not big. If you are saying 10 minutes outside of the city, you basically mean you have to drive for 10 minutes. Sometimes you have to take a break. It is not hard to log off, drive 10 minutes, use the restroom and head back. Uber is not forcing you to work. Simply, don't be a toddler and wait last minute to use it.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I work through the night and just pull into office building or school and let it go


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


I can't give advice to ladies on this one, but for guys, keep a paper cup or empty plastic bottle ( the naked juice bottles have a wide opening ) on hand, Find a discreet place, being careful about your aim, pee into cup/bottle, repeat if needed, discard cup into a trash receptacle, might want to carry a can of ozone deodorizer ( just a slight quick spray, and fan the interior, it's strong stuff, that's all you need to do, my friend ).

Jeezus, I'm a genius, if only I got paid


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

At least for guys, get some of these and carry them in the glove compartment. They have an absorbent pad that will hold quite a lot and cancels out the odor. You can drop these in a trash bag and not leave any telltale signs behind. You were never there!


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

I usually save the ice from my last big gulp. When you pee over the ice it doesn't smell as much they just kept it and dump it outat a convenient place


----------



## J571 (Jan 21, 2017)

I normally pull into either a McDonald's (or a fast food restaurant in general) and use their restroom, or I pull into a 7-Eleven and ask if they have a restroom.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in the States. After 9/11, US gov went completely off the rails.


Those laws have been around a lot longer than 9/11. Some states recognize a difference between exposing yourself for gratification and exposing yourself for urination, and others don't.

There are also places where walking around nude is legal, but merely opening your pants and whipping it out is considered a sexual provocation and is illegal.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 99% of the time I'm using 711/wawa bathrooms.


Same here in Tampa. With the exception of the downtown Tampa area around the skyscrapers, there are 7/11's/Circle K's/WaWa's every few blocks. I sympathize with the Waikiki situation though. Not sure what I would do there, probably keep a pee cup I guess. Are there Walgreen's/CVS there? I've found that's another good location, with quick and easy parking. Walmart is good too, although more walking and less convenient.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> BTW .. I forgot to mention ... Remember to take the lid off the cup


You would think that would be common sense and you wouldn't have to say that, but in today's world....you can't overestimate anyone lol.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


I never had this problem.But there are products for you to use discreetly without being arrested.

Here's one for the guys.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Litt...gclid=CI-_2NeQ2tECFYhbfgod5wEDbw&gclsrc=aw.ds

This one is disposable.
https://m.toysrus.com/product/index...plab_23656352&eESource=CAPLA_DF:88599726:TRUS

Here's one for the girls.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Go-G...gclid=CIj2yLaQ2tECFUlNfgodYa4PRQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in the States. After 9/11, US gov went completely off the rails.





Danny3xd said:


> I agree, Yam. A whole lotta "knee jerk Legislation" fer sure.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Just find a secluded spot or alley and do your business. If you're a night-time driver it's different, more privacy. I sometimes hold it until I find a good spot away from homes and schools (schools are big no-no unless you want to register as a sex-offender) Then again like I said I'm a night driver so anywhere is fine especially after 1:00am when most people are asleep and the cops are busy around the bar/club areas.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


I bet thats a sight!!!


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Starbucks, fast food before 10 when walkin area closes, Restaurants, diners and Bars are easy spots, If its a quiet place and barkeep looks up and asks what I'd like.. I tell him I'm an Uber Driver and need a bathroom break.... never been a problem. Also Dunkin Donuts but Wawa ( like an upgraded 7/11) is my go to... no pun intended


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Do tell said:


> I never had this problem.But there are products for you to use discreetly without being arrested.
> 
> Here's one for the guys.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Litt...gclid=CI-_2NeQ2tECFYhbfgod5wEDbw&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


 I guess one of the barf bags I carry could do in a pinch


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


There are usually construction sites with unlocked porta potties all over. My alternative is to stand behind the driver's door and act like I'm talking on my phone while I TCB.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I convert beverages into windshield washer fluid by peeing directly into the reservoir and skipping the red light street washer service.


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Have you ever been in a city that basically doesn't have public restrooms or parking and the closest restrooms are about 10 minutes outside the city?
> 
> Well, this happens to me everytime I'm in Waikiki. Waikiki is like a pit that can take hours to get out of. It's stacked ping after stacked pings and it's rare people want to leave the city.
> 
> ...


I use to drive 3 to 4 miles to get to Mcdonalds with the free parking lot to use the restroom, McDonald's in the center city don't have any parking lot, Starbucks use a code to get to the restroom, which means you need to buy something to get a code from the associate....
another choice was to use the dirty porta potties outside the train station.
I don't know how many hours you spend every day behind wheels, if it's more than 4 hours, try to take a break every 2 hours and use restroom even if you don't feel you need to.
*2 minutes restroom costs me $ parking ticket.


----------



## J571 (Jan 21, 2017)

Riders Champion said:


> Funny story.
> 
> I bought a flask to pee into.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness lol


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

►I've been using a Texas Catheter for several months now,... otherwise known as a Condom Catheter. It's designed for post-surgical male patients who are unable to get up and go to the bathroom after surgery or, are restricted to bed rest. Patients urinate into the "condom" like device except, the reservoir tip is replaced with a vinyl tube that is connected to a collection bag. The bag can be strapped to your calf or ankle and emptied whenever it gets full. 










►My only modification has been, -to run the collection tube down the inside of my left pant leg where, I drilled a small .375" hole in the floorboard of my vehicle. The tube is fed into the hole and zip tied to the undercarriage. On the outside, it looks like condensation from the AC compressor. 

►Now, I can drive without stopping to pee; in a parking lot, at a stop light, waiting for pax to enter or exit the vehicle,... what a relief !!! 

►NOTE: The ONLY "commercial" version of this system I've found online,... is called the "Stadium PAL" (Male Version). The Female version is called, the "Stadium Gal" although, as a guy, I'm not sure how invasive it might be. 

https://www.stadiumpal.com/

►If anyone finds something better. Please post it on this thread


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Grocery stores. I prefer Safeway and Kroger (QFC and Fred Meyer.) If I'm not near one, or I'm in a hurry and they are too far out of my way, sorry, but the park is my friend (I only work nights so it's reasonable there aren't kiddies about.) Once I had to pee real bad and I was deadheading back from a boonie town. Driving through dark winding heavily wooded roads. Not a another car around for miles. Soon as I saw a wide spot on the edge of the road I pulled off real fast, jumped into the woods, peed and got back in my car before Sasquatch got me. Another time I had pulled my car into a dark business park and shut off all my lights so the assumed carmeras on the buildings couldn't see. As I hunkered down, I was mid stream when a cop car pulled in. Oh S***!!! The cop turned immediately to his right and parked his car and didn't look at the back of the parking lot where I was crouching in the dark. The cop whipped out his Willy, and began taking a long piss of his own. Well then....I thought and finished up business and waited for the cop to finish his. He zipped up, jumped back in his squad car, and took off never looking over in my direction. Then I got out of there fast myself. Still not sure if he saw me or not.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Lake County, Florida falls under this for me. The county is not saturated with drivers, but it is nothing to get 15 and 20 mile trips and everything is so far away. Finding pit stops are not the problem. Finding available time to stop is the problem there.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


Why step outside? I use a soda bottle pretty regularly lol


----------



## Michy713 (Jan 26, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


That's illegal


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Gatorade bottle


----------



## HarryF (Jan 28, 2017)

pgfoster133 said:


> Hotels are the best kept secret to go to the bathroom. My real job is an account exec requires seeing customers within a 75 mile radius each day. I always pull up to one park and walk in like I am a guest. I used to manage hotels and nobody thought twice about someone coming in and using the public restroom on the first floor.


I agree, and hotel lobbys usually have the cleanest restrooms.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

As a guy who wears pants I can't even begin to imagine how a guy would sit in his front seat and go pee in a container of any kind. Now if you're an Irish dude or a Samoan that wears a kilter rap that's one thing.

Not once upon a time when I was installing car stereos at Circuit City. Somewhere back in the early nineties. I went to go work in a courier vehicle and when I got into do the checklist I noticed a funnel with a hose going through a hole on the floor.

I wish I would have had to cancel feature back then


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I used to keep my Monster Energy bottles (the ones with the cap), if you know what I mean. 

P.S. If I buy gas from you, please don't lie and say your restroom is out of order. Sometimes it's true, but most of the time you just don't feel like cleaning it. Fine, I get that, but I don't make it a habit of peeing all over the toilet seat.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 1) Find a semi-quiet place, like behind a commercial building;
> 2) Step out of your car;
> 3) Open rear car door;
> 4) Using doors to screen you, pee into a cup;
> ...


I would also look around for security video cams! lol


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Excellent idea. I will give it a try.
> 
> I can see this working as long I can find a place to park for a few. A lot of those guys van pool or call us to their sites. Lol
> 
> ...


I use Valero gas (don't know if they're in Hawaii) because I get great mileage. One of my regular stops has a bathroom inside and they're great about letting me use it. So, I'd be friendly to those workers, plus you can get gas at the same time.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I have a wide mouthed plastic bottle in my car for just such situations.


I do that with a Gatorade bottle when I'm kayaking. I've never had to do it in my car, yet.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey, if you do the UberEats thing, do the restaurants allow you to use their bathrooms?

I imagine some might, but most others won't.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

There are lots of 24 hour restaurants in So Cal. I've started making mental notes of where they are located in the areas I drive.


----------

